# Sun Spider Found!



## SpyderMacFly (Jun 5, 2007)

Because I live in the desert. These invertabrates are very common in the summer. However, this is the first time I`v kept one in captivity. Can anybody give me tips on how to care for them?                                        


View attachment 62670

I caught this little guy in my garage. He was suprisingly fast and hard to catch.

View attachment 62671


View attachment 62672


View attachment 62674


----------



## Steven Gielis (Jun 5, 2007)

It probably will not live for long. It's a male. They don't feed much and just keep looking for a mate.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 5, 2007)

well, since you asked "how to keep it" (eh-hem), i have always used sand, with a little hide for them to crawl under. a damp sponge, and prey about the same size or smaller than their own body size. feed every day or every other day. they are eating machines.


----------



## SpyderMacFly (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will be on the lookout for more and I would like to try breeding them. How do you tell a female from a male?


----------



## tyrel (Jun 5, 2007)

Make sure to read though this thread. There is some major breakthoughs in camel spider care in it.


----------



## tyrel (Jun 5, 2007)

Widowman10 said:


> feed every day or every other day. they are eating machines.


I wouldn't feed that often if it were me. The long-lived individual in the thread mentioned above only got one mealworm a week. I suspect overfeeding would shorten their lifespan.


----------



## SpyderMacFly (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the link tyrel.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 5, 2007)

tyrel said:


> I wouldn't feed that often if it were me. The long-lived individual in the thread mentioned above only got one mealworm a week. I suspect overfeeding would shorten their lifespan.


oh yeah, it will definitely shorten their lifespan, just like all the other arachnids. i guess i just like feeding mine that often b/c it's sooo much fun watching them eat  fascinating little critters...


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 5, 2007)

SpyderMacFly said:


> Thanks for the info. I will be on the lookout for more and I would like to try breeding them. How do you tell a female from a male?


oh, and they seem kinda difficult to breed, seems like the female just wants to destroy everything she comes across. had it happen so many times, gotta get the timing just right. i've only successfully bred 1 pair in captivity before.   interesting courtship/breeding behavior must say


----------



## SpyderMacFly (Jun 6, 2007)

I would still like to know the difference between a male and female.  Once I find a female I will try my luck breeding them.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 6, 2007)

SpyderMacFly said:


> I would still like to know the difference between a male and female.  Once I find a female I will try my luck breeding them.


i guess i know just by experience, sorry... but i will say this:

Males: tend to have long legs, long palps, and small bodies
Females: tend to have shorter legs, shorter palps, and much more stout bodies.

hope this helps


----------



## Steven Gielis (Jun 6, 2007)

Indeed it is better to just feed them once in a week. That's keeping them active. Adult males have a deformation on the upper jaw of the chelicerae. They use it to mate. Females lack this. You have a member of the Eremobatidae family. Take a look at this link: http://www.solpugid.com/Eremobatidae.htm
You can clearly see the deformation of the upper jaw of the male. Of course they are also smaller and have longer legs. It will probably don't feed anymore because of the jaw adaptation. 
If you want to breed them, find a female quick and you have to make sure they can make a burrow. African species build a big tunnel system but most  American species just make temporal hidings. Maybe you can use some substrate from the natural habitat or use the composition given in the link. Give them also a stone or anything else to dig under.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 6, 2007)

Steven Gielis said:


> Adult males have a deformation on the upper jaw of the chelicerae. They use it to mate. Females lack this. Take a look at this link: http://www.solpugid.com/Eremobatidae.htm
> You can clearly see the deformation of the upper jaw of the male. Of course they are also smaller and have longer legs.


holy crap that's awesome!!! i never knew that! thanks for posting that link:worship: 
good job:clap:


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Jun 6, 2007)

Sweet.  Collect more.  Send to me.  I'll pay for em.


----------



## SpyderMacFly (Jun 7, 2007)

How much will you pay for one? make me a deal.


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Jun 7, 2007)

Depends on size and how many you get!  This offer is for everyone BTW.  It will be my effort to figure out different ways to care for them due to the difficulty of keeping them alive.


----------



## sss (Feb 18, 2008)

*eat*

 you can feed them small spiders


----------



## magikscorps (Feb 20, 2008)

What about the giants from the middle east anyone know how to get your hands on one of those?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2008)

arachnoemporium had some Galeodes sp solifugids awhile back, idk if he has any right now

Rick


----------



## Scott C. (Feb 22, 2008)

If you search the site for solifugid I think some fairly good info will come up.... I don't think keeping them has advanced very far yet, but I think a few people have had minor success', and at least kept them alive for a while.

Good luck.


----------

